# 6d Reviews



## pakosouthpark (Nov 30, 2012)

so to everyone that has had a 6d on their hands, or you just bought one, or if you know a website with some detailed reviews *spit it out*!
im going to get one for xmas gift to myself  but if there are defects I would rather wait..


----------



## dpollitt (Dec 1, 2012)

They aren't complete reviews by any means, but LensRentals/Roger Cicala has both taken one apart and tested the AF center point:

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/a-quick-6d-af-test
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/a-peek-inside-the-6d


----------



## Promature (Dec 1, 2012)

dpollitt said:


> They aren't complete reviews by any means, but LensRentals/Roger Cicala has both taken one apart and tested the AF center point:
> 
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/a-quick-6d-af-test
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/a-peek-inside-the-6d



I just came here to post that myself. Glad I checked first.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 1, 2012)

dpollitt said:


> They aren't complete reviews by any means, but LensRentals/Roger Cicala has both taken one apart and tested the AF center point:
> 
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/a-quick-6d-af-test
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/a-peek-inside-the-6d



It doesn't sound promising at all.

Add the new 24-70 f4 IS on top of this, you get great-grandpa-speedy-combo.


----------



## Area256 (Dec 1, 2012)

dpollitt said:


> They aren't complete reviews by any means, but LensRentals/Roger Cicala has both taken one apart and tested the AF center point:
> 
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/a-quick-6d-af-test
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/a-peek-inside-the-6d



Sad, was hoping they'd super charge that center point, but I guess you get what you pay for (even if the cheaper option is still kind of pricey). However at least making the point huge for low light didn't lower it's accuracy, vs. other lesser Canon's.


----------



## skitron (Dec 1, 2012)

dpollitt said:


> They aren't complete reviews by any means, but LensRentals/Roger Cicala has both taken one apart and tested the AF center point:
> 
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/a-quick-6d-af-test
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/11/a-peek-inside-the-6d



LOL, I have a 6D on the way...just sold my 5DII. I thought the center point on it was decent enough in fair to good light, so if the 6D can do that in very low light I'll like it OK. But if it sux its going right back where it came from and I'll probably just get a 5DIII...


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 1, 2012)

So the 6d center af really is just an updated 5d2 system (Thanks, Canon!), but the lower light capability probably won't make up for less accuracy if choosing between 5d3 and 6d - except for those of us who don't want to spend more than €2000 for a camera body that is... Canon did what people would expect from Canon, nothing more, nothing less.



> The bottom line is the 6D AF is about identical to what we saw with the 5D II as far as center point accuracy.


----------



## marv_b (Dec 2, 2012)

http://www.digitalrev.com/article/canon-eos-6d-hands-on/NTcwMDg0OTA_A


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 2, 2012)

marv_b said:


> http://www.digitalrev.com/article/canon-eos-6d-hands-on/NTcwMDg0OTA_A


Waste of time, he's just reciting the specs while playing comedian ... we had hands-on reviews like that a month ago. Btw: Here's the youtube link (with comments) if you insist to watch it  ... 

Canon EOS 6D Hands-on Review


----------



## Bosman (Dec 2, 2012)

I love Kai, he is funny as...you know. For a second there i thought his video buddy was dressed up as a priest to help him get in the church lol. The priest looked as skinny as his video guy. All in all its a tough one to add up but for those who had the original 5d which the 5dm2 shared the focus system of, most of the PJ people felt let down by having to use focus recompose all the time. I still can't believe Canon gave it this wimpy focus system...


----------



## unxpectederror (Dec 2, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I love Kai, he is funny as...you know. For a second there i thought his video buddy was dressed up as a priest to help him get in the church lol. The priest looked as skinny as his video guy. All in all its a tough one to add up but for those who had the original 5d which the 5dm2 shared the focus system of, most of the PJ people felt let down by having to use focus recompose all the time. I still can't believe Canon gave it this wimpy focus system...



that was his camera guy dressed as a priest lol it was from a previous episode.  they are fun to watch sometimes.


----------



## dpollitt (Dec 3, 2012)

marv_b said:


> http://www.digitalrev.com/article/canon-eos-6d-hands-on/NTcwMDg0OTA_A




I thought it was a pretty decent first hand account of the camera. Much better than most of the people in this forum can provide, who actually _are_ just reading from spec sheets! 

I think they did a great job with an overview of the features and comparisons to other models. I particularly like the﻿ conclusion at the end "It shoots and feels like a decent DSLR should. The things that are considered inferior are hardly huge downfalls." Tech heads can go back and forth all day long about what this camera is and isn't, and compare to others - but in the end it can still take great photos as shown by this video.


----------



## dpollitt (Dec 3, 2012)

marv_b said:


> http://www.digitalrev.com/article/canon-eos-6d-hands-on/NTcwMDg0OTA_A



My favorite part of that review:


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

dpollitt said:


> marv_b said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.digitalrev.com/article/canon-eos-6d-hands-on/NTcwMDg0OTA_A
> ...


I think I'll make a look alike video but just carry the spec sheet around and review the 6D using that. ;D

And I don't mean this in a snarky bad way against the video, it was great. I'm just having fun. Picture the sheet in hand, going around and reading from the sheet saying how the picture would likely look in this shot based on the specs. Sort of an SNL satire skit kind of thing...


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 3, 2012)

Some things about DR of 6D and 1DX. Still way below Nikon but above the 5D3.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1170095/2#11157889


----------

